
Daimler (Mercedes-Benz) Launches Crypto Coin to Reward Eco-Friendly Driving - doener
https://cointelegraph.com/news/auto-giant-behind-mercedes-benz-launches-crypto-coin-to-reward-eco-friendly-driving
======
gus_massa
Can you exchange the "coins" with other coins/money or they are only
"points"/"miles" with a misleading name?

